# Is 24 Too Old?



## Obliterate (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys

Ok i just wanted to know if you thought just turned 24 is too old to start training in MMA? I've been a life long fan of Wrestling and Martial arts from a spectator’s point of view so i have a certain amount of combat knowledge from what ive seen (although its obviously no substitute).

I would be able to train perhaps 4 times a week, but whenever i set out to do something i want to be the best i can possibly be, have i left it too late to realistically compete on a high level?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Absolutely not. 24 is still a young age, and it's all about how much work you put in. Evan tanner & Rich Franklin started out after they turned 24. Go for your dream.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Obliterate said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Ok i just wanted to know if you thought just turned 24 is too old to start training in MMA? I've been a life long fan of Wrestling and Martial arts from a spectator’s point of view so i have a certain amount of combat knowledge from what ive seen (although its obviously no substitute).
> 
> I would be able to train perhaps 4 times a week, but whenever i set out to do something i want to be the best i can possibly be, have i left it too late to realistically compete on a high level?


It's definitely a good age IMO


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Let me answer in 2 words... Hell no. lol man your young you can train and youll be just fine. Also get a friend who knows some MMA and spar with him. So you get more training. What kind of martial arts are you going to do?


----------



## Obliterate (Dec 31, 2006)

Flaw said:


> Let me answer in 2 words... Hell no. lol man your young you can train and youll be just fine. Also get a friend who knows some MMA and spar with him. So you get more training. What kind of martial arts are you going to do?


Well im certainly going to do BJJ for my ground game, im not quite sure what to do for my standup striking game though, im 6"7 and of a much more powerful build then flexible so i think things like kickboxing arent playing to my strengths. Any suggestions??


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

You're 6'7" and 24 yrs old; you haven't even finished natural muscular development. Increasing your flexibilty is vital to training in mma, not just in standup kick boxing but particularly in BJJ. If you find a good camp to train with they will definitely push increasing your range of motion.


----------



## Trainee (Nov 18, 2006)

> Well im certainly going to do BJJ for my ground game, im not quite sure what to do for my standup striking game though, im 6"7 and of a much more powerful build then flexible so i think things like kickboxing arent playing to my strengths. Any suggestions??


Trust me, once you start stretching everyday, you will get much more flexible. I don't care how big people are, you can still be flexible. A lot of powerlifters are also Martial Artists, so yeah. 
Good luck, man.


----------



## Zapatista (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree with what has been said about flexibility. It will improve over time with training. The only time I can see it being a problem with being big is if you aren't training with weights correctly and you aren't doing the full range of motion for that specific muscle. That can produce problems with flexibility, but if you lift smartly you should be fine.


----------

